# Musical Sampling releases Adventure Brass!



## Aaron Sapp (Aug 17, 2016)

Hey guys,

It's official -- Musical Sampling releases Adventure Brass!

For details, please visit: http://www.musicalsampling.com/


----------



## Dr.Quest (Aug 17, 2016)

Very cool!


----------



## Ian Dorsch (Aug 17, 2016)

Ugh, my wallet is shrieking in protest


----------



## phil_wc (Aug 17, 2016)

Very nice sound! I like it.
is it include true legato?


----------



## hawpri (Aug 17, 2016)

Does the overlay feature on the trumpets include a solo trumpet that can be used on its own, or does it only function as an ensemble?

I didn't see anything on the product page or on the walkthrough that specified true legato- if it's scripted, are there any user controls on the interface, or under the hood to allow customization?


----------



## mickeyl (Aug 18, 2016)

WOW! That was unexpected. Sounds great, as much as I can judge from YT -- although I miss a bit of the harsher gruntiness, i.e. where you can literally hear the metal resonate. I hope that an ensemble patch is included. Can't wait to hear how that sounds with the Soaring Strings together.


----------



## MA-Simon (Aug 18, 2016)

NICE!


----------



## trumpoz (Aug 18, 2016)

The library sounds great. I like the idea where one patch can do most things.


----------



## JanR (Aug 18, 2016)

Can't wait!!!


----------



## AlexanderSchiborr (Aug 18, 2016)

@Aaron Sapp: Sounds really good and lively. Just wondering: Is there a true legato patch for the Horns / Trumpets etc. in this library available?
Will be there a crossgrade or a kind of discount for the Soaring Strings Owners?


----------



## Trombking (Aug 18, 2016)

Sounds very realistic and not too processed like many other brass libraries...


----------



## Saxer (Aug 18, 2016)

Very helpful that you don't have to decide between long and short notes before playing anything!


----------



## spaunsam7 (Aug 18, 2016)

Amazing! This is the brass library I've been waiting for. It seems like it also has some of the flexibility of Sample Modeling which is the one I currently use. How much is this gonna go for? 

-Sam


----------



## prodigalson (Aug 18, 2016)

I'm really enjoying this strategy of Musical Sampling. Don't try to create a product that tries to do everything because the market is saturated and they all fall at one hurdle or another. Instead, come up with a patch or idea that every composer would love to have, does a handful of things really really well and sounds great.


----------



## Ashermusic (Aug 18, 2016)

Nice!


----------



## Pontus Rufelt (Aug 18, 2016)

Been beta testing Adventure Brass and it's ridiculous how playable it is. I found myself having to rewire my brain, because I've been so used to having to adapt my playing to fanfare patches (like Spitfire's fanfare sculptor in the Phalanx Horns), being aware of when the samples end and how they trigger etc. In Adventure Brass it just works. Wanna sustain the note, no problem! Wanna do a bunch of shorts, sure no problem! Interchanging shorts and longer notes, no problem! Wanna do a bunch of John Williams phrases, sure no problem! No thinking involved, just play.


----------



## Neifion (Aug 18, 2016)

Soaring Strings is a gem and this sounds like a worthy counterpart. Looking forward to the release! (And to Whimsical Woodwinds. )


----------



## mverta (Aug 18, 2016)

My demo for this library will be released Monday, along with my highest recommendation/endorsement.


----------



## Aaron Sapp (Aug 18, 2016)

Thanks, fellas -- means a lot!

The solo trumpet was recorded specifically for the overlay function and wouldn't serve as a very useful patch on its own. There is also no legato, scripted or otherwise. Our approach was very specific and all of the important features are outlined in the walkthrough.


----------



## Ashermusic (Aug 18, 2016)

mverta said:


> My demo for this library will be released Monday, along with my highest recommendation/endorsement.




Well, that carries a LOT of weight with me.


----------



## constaneum (Aug 18, 2016)

I have to say it basically covers all the basic fundamental articulations which are sufficient for general scoring unless you're looking for trills, growls and etc. Looking forward to the release and price as well ! =)


----------



## erica-grace (Aug 18, 2016)

Ashermusic said:


> Well, that carries a LOT of weight with me.



And for me as well.

Aaron - is there an artic list? How many marcato lengths are there? Stac RRs?

Thanks!


----------



## Trombking (Aug 19, 2016)

Does anyone know if Muscial Sampling offers edu discounts?


----------



## Alohabob (Aug 19, 2016)

If you were to announce the price today, it may go a long way in helping others *wink wink* who are about to buy something else to hold off.


----------



## Sid Francis (Aug 19, 2016)

No legato? NONE? Wonderful!!! So this thread will not fill up with pagelong meticulous discussions about the liveliness/laggy-ness/usabilty/playability /"synthiness" of the legato transitions but with opinions about the SOUND of the lib. 
I like the sound of the instruments very much and enjoyed the walkthrough as well: on the point without hiding more than it reveals. mickeyl: funny that you miss gruntiness since I found the sound to be more on the rough side. But brass is not my "homeland" so my expectations might differ from composers who use it often and perhaps often listen to the original instruments. However: My best wishes for the developers! And if the price is right, I also would...maybe ...perhaps...


----------



## Maestro77 (Aug 19, 2016)

Going out on a limb here but I think many companies post announcements like this in order to help determine price.


----------



## erica-grace (Aug 19, 2016)

Maestro77 said:


> Going out on a limb here but I think many companies post announcements like this in order to help determine price.



Do you think this thread has influenced the price in any way? If so, how?


----------



## midiman (Aug 20, 2016)

hawpri said:


> Does the overlay feature on the trumpets include a solo trumpet that can be used on its own, or does it only function as an ensemble?
> 
> I didn't see anything on the product page or on the walkthrough that specified true legato- if it's scripted, are there any user controls on the interface, or under the hood to allow customization?



+1
Would like to know this. 
Library sounds excellent!


----------



## midiman (Aug 20, 2016)

K


midiman said:


> +1
> Would like to know this.
> Library sounds excellent!





midiman said:


> +1
> Would like to know this.
> Library sounds excellent!



I realized it is alreay been answered.


----------



## Tinesaeriel (Aug 20, 2016)

Phew! There's so many libraries I want to get - and now this is one of them! This seems like just the library for me - an intelligent one, that knows what articulation to pick based on how long you hold a note. I really like what you guys are going for here, and I hope this is a direction that future libraries start to take, in terms of flexible articulations.


----------



## handz (Aug 20, 2016)

Sounds great! 

finally, someone got that people don't need millionth library with same patches we already have covered and they work great but rather concentrate on playability. My only nitpick would be that sections are bit small and - there is no bass trombone??


----------



## noxtenebrae17 (Aug 20, 2016)

Fascinating and versatile little library. Hoping its priced reasonably since its does have a fairly narrow playing style (but done very well; congrats)

Question: does the trumpet repetition patch sync to the host tempo? And is it only available in eighth note divisions?

Would also love to see an expansion in the future that includes faster repetitions (double-tonguing and triple tonguing) and maybe some more articulations (maybe legato and fast legato? <-- nobody seems to get the latter correct).

Cheers!


----------



## Blakus (Aug 21, 2016)

noxtenebrae17 said:


> Fascinating and versatile little library. Hoping its priced reasonably since its does have a fairly narrow playing style (but done very well; congrats)
> 
> Question: does the trumpet repetition patch sync to the host tempo? And is it only available in eighth note divisions?
> 
> ...



I disagree that the playing style of this library is narrow, although it's called "Adventure Brass" I think it covers most things - legato in brass is over-rated  - Also, this library handles double/triple tonguing very well! In my demo coming on Monday you will even hear some cheeky quadruple tonguing featured - all just using the one patch 

The library has amazing attention to detail and is so much fun. Congrats to Aaron and the team!


----------



## ModalRealist (Aug 21, 2016)

Blakus said:


> legato in brass is over-rated



This is very true. And the kind of note connections that real players do make when adding a hint of slur are rarely sampled. Sometimes true interval recording isn't the solution. I mean, the teaser demo here hardly feels like it's "missing" anything in the movement from note to note!

Library sounds amazing. Hope the price makes it an auto-buy.


----------



## guydoingmusic (Aug 21, 2016)

I was fortunate to be on the beta with this, also. I have to say - you don't really feel the need for legato when you play this.  It's very versatile and able to cover a lot of ground without having to layer articulations, key switch, etc. The lines become much more effortless as the playability is superb. It's very fun and even a bit addictive to play.

Permanent place in my template.


----------



## rottoy (Aug 21, 2016)

With the tuba - PP is equal to FFF. Always.


----------



## handz (Aug 21, 2016)

Legato in brass is overrated except for Horns - I really love to hear that slur in some passages. But we all have other libs covering this...


----------



## mverta (Aug 21, 2016)

You'll hear in our demos tomorrow anything but limited articulation control, and all with a single patch. Most playable brass library ever.


----------



## Ashermusic (Aug 21, 2016)

mverta said:


> You'll hear in our demos tomorrow anything but limited articulation control, and all with a single patch. Most playable brass library ever.



Looking forward to it.


----------



## jononotbono (Aug 21, 2016)

mverta said:


> Most playable brass library ever.



I was hooked as soon as I heard it but this has truly sold it to me. Damn you man! haha! Looking forward to your demo.

How much is this going to be?


----------



## handz (Aug 21, 2016)

What time the demos will be published, I mean - midnight is in 7 hours here  Can't wait


----------



## jononotbono (Aug 21, 2016)

"You can play Staccato. And then you can just hold it out". Wonderful. Sounds fantastic.


----------



## Rob (Aug 21, 2016)

rottoy said:


> With the tuba - PP is equal to FFF. Always.


----------



## rottoy (Aug 21, 2016)

Rob said:


>


Up next they'll be sending a brass section down the Large Hadron Collider, opening a black hole that swallows Herbert von Karajan's mausoleum whole.


----------



## Carbs (Aug 21, 2016)

mverta said:


> My demo for this library will be released Monday, along with my highest recommendation/endorsement.



Awesome, you're literally the first forumite I thought of when I watched the teaser. Can't wait for tomorrow.


----------



## BenBotkin (Aug 21, 2016)

I can concur with the other beta testers that this library is very easy to play. The sound is excellent, and the instruments are very flexible despite being called "Adventure Brass" and specializing in that sound. To be honest, I was a little surprised upon loading to see that there were no legato patches (you certainly grow used to expecting them these days), but you really don't miss the articulation for most applications. Also, you Soaring Strings owners know how playable and easy the sustains are to use in that library--same deal here.


----------



## tack (Aug 21, 2016)

Going through the various stages of GAS here:

Listened to website demo. Not bad, but not blowing me away. Pass.
Watched the walkthrough. Raised eyebrows at least three times on what were excellent sounds. Still, I have enough brass libraries. _Probably_ pass.
mverta is producing a demo and endorses the library, and I don't know of anyone pickier than him on playability. Wallet begins to quiver slightly as it edges open.


----------



## Aaron Sapp (Aug 21, 2016)

Hey guys,

It's official -- Musical Sampling releases Adventure Brass!

As always, thank you for the kind words; means a lot and we hope this'll serve as a useful tool for your pompous brass writing needs. 

For details and additional demos, please visit: http://www.musicalsampling.com/


----------



## zacnelson (Aug 21, 2016)

BenBotkin said:


> I can concur with the other beta testers that this library is very easy to play. The sound is excellent, and the instruments are very flexible despite being called "Adventure Brass" and specializing in that sound. To be honest, I was a little surprised upon loading to see that there were no legato patches (you certainly grow used to expecting them these days), but you really don't miss the articulation for most applications. Also, you Soaring Strings owners know how playable and easy the sustains are to use in that library--same deal here.


Ben, your demo is gorgeous! Tell me, did you also use Soaring Strings for that beautiful string melody? Of course the brass sounds excellent in all the demos, I was just curious to know if I was hearing both MusicalSampling products used together.


----------



## wbacer (Aug 21, 2016)

Downloading now, sounds great.


----------



## erica-grace (Aug 21, 2016)

March of The Victors - Ben Botkin - WOW! 

Engaging the Fleet & The Escape - Mike Verta - Double WOW!!!!


----------



## mverta (Aug 21, 2016)

About my demo, “Engaging the Fleet & The Escape” –

The piece uses only four tracks, each with one patch – Adventure Horns , Adventure Trumpets, Adventure Trombones, and Adventure Tuba.

Each part was performed with no overdubs, no keyswitches, and no MIDI editing after the fact.


I don’t get asked to do demos very often, because my demos tend to be brutal on libraries, and I will be as equally brutal in expressing my honest opinion on them. I don’t “play to the strengths,” I write what I want to write. I put the patches right out front, naked, with nothing to hide behind, and I do them quickly; I want to know how a library will perform in a time crunch, not when I might have weeks to edit tracks.

Well, after completing this piece, I have to give Adventure Brass my highest recommendation. When Aaron first sent it to me, it took me about an hour to get it under my fingers, but it was so playable and inspiring that I began writing the demo right then, and had the whole thing wrapped up in a few hours. That, to me, speaks volumes.

This isn’t the One-Library-to-Rule-Them-All (I don’t particularly believe in that). It is, however, the most playable, flexible, instant-gratification workhorse I’ve tried, and I’m immediately putting it in my template for upcoming work. If you’re just starting out, this is a fantastic “first library” to have. It may well sustain somebody for 90% of the work they’d ever need to do. Between this and Orchestral Tools’ Metropolis Ark, you could bang out the scores for the next 900 comic book movies in about 15 minutes.

The sound is great, but that’s not my #1 thing, because the truth is that 99% of the general public were fooled by the sound of virtual instruments 10 years ago. What they CAN tell is feel; articulations; expressiveness; performance. In this piece, I threw all kinds of articulations in it, as you’d find in any real performance. There are legato and marcato lines, staccatos, swells, sforzandos, and all of them possible using a single patch with no keyswitches. That is incredibly powerful, fast and fun. Combined with good sounding samples and a more-than-reasonable price-point, this library, to me is a no-brainer. The only caveat, I suppose, is that you gotta have some modwheel/breath controller chops – the kind I demonstrate in my YouTube videos on VI performance. But the truth is, you SHOULD have these chops, because without them you’re severely handicapped. In real musical lines, the chances of having 20 marcato articulations in a row are almost zero. So if this is your weak point, take a couple weekends and level-up. This fantastic library is waiting for you.

_Mike


----------



## autopilot (Aug 21, 2016)

That's an endorsement Mike. Bought. Looking forward to playing with it.


----------



## Carbs (Aug 21, 2016)

I just realized its 12:35 am (for me) and decided to pop in to see if this was available yet - very excited for this! Don't think I'll get much sleep tonite.


----------



## BenBotkin (Aug 22, 2016)

zacnelson said:


> Ben, your demo is gorgeous! Tell me, did you also use Soaring Strings for that beautiful string melody? Of course the brass sounds excellent in all the demos, I was just curious to know if I was hearing both MusicalSampling products used together.



Thanks, Zac! Yes, all of the sustained and legato strings are Soaring Strings. In the last third of the piece I double some of the brass parts with shorter string articulations, and all of those are from Berlin Strings.


----------



## Ashermusic (Aug 22, 2016)

Well I know that the library is named "Adventure Brass" for a reason, but is it, dear demo makers, capable of more subtle writing? I don't get hired much to write projects that need bombastic stuff.


----------



## Musicam (Aug 22, 2016)

Hi Ben, what kind the reverb you use?


----------



## BenBotkin (Aug 22, 2016)

Musicam said:


> Hi Ben, what kind the reverb you use?


I usually use EW's SPACES. In this case I mostly used their "berlin church" presets (modified), and in addition to that a touch of another smaller room with earlier reflection times on the brass--particularly the trumpets.


----------



## Musicam (Aug 22, 2016)

Any suggestions to Lexicon reverb in comparison with Spaces? Thank you very much for your support.


----------



## BenBotkin (Aug 22, 2016)

Musicam said:


> Any suggestions to Lexicon reverb in comparison with Spaces? Thank you very much for your support.


To be honest I've never used any Lexicon reverbs, despite hearing great things about them, so I'm not really able to speak to the comparison there. I'm sure there are other here who could, though.


----------



## mverta (Aug 22, 2016)

Ashermusic said:


> Well I know that the library is named "Adventure Brass" for a reason, but is it, dear demo makers, capable of more subtle writing? I don't get hired much to write projects that need bombastic stuff.



Yes, the modwheel doesn't have to go to 11, and the library can handle it. If I was doing truly reverent, delicate ensemble work, maybe I'd still use samplemodeling... I'd have to try and see. But this library inspires and is the perfect fit for heroic work, hence the name, and also why it's great we have libraries out there which compliment each other.


----------



## lucky909091 (Aug 22, 2016)

Mike Vertas demo is the hammer.


----------



## givemenoughrope (Aug 22, 2016)

I don't have a ton of call for this kind of brass (or brass in general) but when I do, this sounds like the most interesting brass in the world. (Actually, if I had this maybe I'd get asked for this kind of music more than once in a while...hmm)

I'm sorta dying to understand how this works under the hood..how the arts work, etc


----------



## TeamLeader (Aug 22, 2016)

I too would like to hear more delicate demos


----------



## mverta (Aug 22, 2016)

Make no mistake - this is NOT the library for delicate ensemble stuff. That's why it's called Adventure Brass, not Brass. This is no more well-suited for chorale work than Metropolis Ark is. You can definitely work some nice mf's, some mp's if you're really good with the modwheel, but this is perfectly suited for your heroic, adventurous stuff. Of which, currently, there are about a billion uses in film scoring


----------



## synergy543 (Aug 22, 2016)

tack said:


> GAS


Gear Acquisition Syndrome? 

Is there medication? Any cure?


----------



## MA-Simon (Aug 22, 2016)

jieff said:


> Poverty, my friend!


It is not a cure.


----------



## mverta (Aug 22, 2016)

Hello everyone -

So, here's a short test of the Adventure Trumpets, first in the context they were designed for, and then in the context (delicate, chorale) they were NOT designed for. This was just a minute of live doodling, but you can get a good sense for the articulation range and strengths/weaknesses of the patches from it. Hope this helps. I dig playing on this thing.



_Mike


----------



## wbacer (Aug 22, 2016)

MA-Simon said:


> It is not a cure.


Poverty is the result of having too much GAS.


----------



## ZeeCount (Aug 22, 2016)

Dammit, I promised I wouldn't buy anymore brass libraries! Just got this one, and boy is it fun. It's like someone took the playability of Sample Modelling and blended it with the sound of Hollywood Brass. Stunning work Musical Sampling!


----------



## milesito (Aug 22, 2016)

Hi Mike,
Thanks for sharing this. Your opinion and analysis of libraries means so much to me and I find it so very helpful. 

For this example are you using both the breath controller and mod wheel and if so, which parameters do you assign to each?

Also, what a wonderful demo piece you wrote. Just really enjoyed it man.




mverta said:


> Hello everyone -
> 
> So, here's a short test of the Adventure Trumpets, first in the context they were designed for, and then in the context (delicate, chorale) they were NOT designed for. This was just a minute of live doodling, but you can get a good sense for the articulation range and strengths/weaknesses of the patches from it. Hope this helps. I dig playing on this thing.
> 
> ...


----------



## mverta (Aug 22, 2016)

This little noodling was just modwheel and velocity on the keyboard. Top velocity = slightly softer attack. So the first hour of playing gets you used to pushing hard even when the modwheel says, "quiet!" After that you're off to the races.


----------



## guydoingmusic (Aug 22, 2016)

mverta said:


> This little noodling was just modwheel and velocity on the keyboard. Top velocity = slightly softer attack. So the first hour of playing gets you used to pushing hard even when the modwheel says, "quiet!" After that you're off to the races.


Exactly... the learning curve is fast and very friendly. 

The brass in my demo took no time at all to play in. I did very little editing to any of the brass once I played it in. I'm a decent player (@mverta is who I would consider as an excellent player) and it still was effortless to program to get a "real" feel. I also want to reiterate this point about the legato. For realistic sounding brass lines - you don't always need legato. There are plenty of libraries out there that do this well already. And besides, real players don't play everything with legato anyways (Go listen to some JW Star Wars pieces). So if the "real" factor of your mockups is of any importance to you, this is a fantastic way to achieve that right out of the box. Can this library do everything? No. But it can honestly cover WAY more ground than a lot of you think it can.

I may not have the weight of Mike or Blakus to throw around on this forum - but I don't just endorse things to endorse them. I stand behind my word on this.


----------



## Malo (Aug 23, 2016)

@mverta:
That Summon the heroes example sounded _really_ good! It sounds like you have placed the trumpets further to the right (exactly where I like them) than they appear in the walkthrough video. Is that your delay trick? Could you please elaborate on this and what reverb (settings) you are using? Many thanks!

Also, do you reckon this library could handle the rhythmic part following the initial melody of this Williams fanfare?


----------



## Silence-is-Golden (Aug 23, 2016)

guydoingmusic said:


> Exactly... the learning curve is fast and very friendly.
> 
> The brass in my demo took no time at all to play in. I did very little editing to any of the brass once I played it in. I'm a decent player (@mverta is who I would consider as an excellent player) and it still was effortless to program to get a "real" feel. I also want to reiterate this point about the legato. For realistic sounding brass lines - you don't always need legato. There are plenty of libraries out there that do this well already. And besides, real players don't play everything with legato anyways (Go listen to some JW Star Wars pieces). So if the "real" factor of your mockups is of any importance to you, this is a fantastic way to achieve that right out of the box. Can this library do everything? No. But it can honestly cover WAY more ground than a lot of you think it can.
> 
> I may not have the weight of Mike or Blakus to throw around on this forum - but I don't just endorse things to endorse them. I stand behind my word on this.


And all of that on a commodore 128 ! 
You are the true hero of this demo list


----------



## SoNowWhat? (Aug 23, 2016)

Sounds very good at what it was designed for. Can't ask for more than that (unless you're into disappointment). Looks like musical sampling may have a winner here.

*fights hand reaching for wallet* 
I know that in the end it will be futile.


----------



## Thorsten Meyer (Aug 23, 2016)

I bought while I am away from my Box. What I could read so far convinced me, including Mike's endorsement


----------



## mverta (Aug 23, 2016)

Malo said:


> @mverta:
> That Summon the heroes example sounded _really_ good! It sounds like you have placed the trumpets further to the right (exactly where I like them) than they appear in the walkthrough video. Is that your delay trick? Could you please elaborate on this and what reverb (settings) you are using? Many thanks!
> 
> Also, do you reckon this library could handle the rhythmic part following the initial melody of this Williams fanfare?



Yes I'm using delay to pan the trumpets. The left side is delayed by 828 samples. The reverb for the entire demo is just one instance of QL Spaces: Hamburg Cathedral A TS FR 2.2s

As for the next few bars of _Summon the Heroes_, yes you do this easily with the library!

_Mike


----------



## guydoingmusic (Aug 23, 2016)

Silence-is-Golden said:


> And all of that on a commodore 128 !
> You are the true hero of this demo list


You can request the library to be delivered on floppy disks. You would have to check with Aaron on that. It may be a case by case basis.


----------



## Malo (Aug 23, 2016)

Thank you very much, Mike! While we're at it: Did you pan the other instruments as well, or just the trumpets?


----------



## mverta (Aug 23, 2016)

The horns were panned opposite using the same technique; the trombones and tuba were left as-is.


----------



## AlexanderSchiborr (Aug 23, 2016)

Question: Is there a reason why muscial Sampling does charge automatically VAT to european customers who have a VAT No.? According to the terms of fastpring and from what I know from my own business this isn´t quite right. Soaring strings btw does offer that option still (purchase via paypal), with adding Adventure Brass to the cart this option isn´t available.


----------



## lucky909091 (Aug 23, 2016)

Alexander:
you can avoid charging the VAT if you have an European VAT-ID (as you already know).

"Fastspring" VAT-exclusion does not correspond to "Paypal" payment system (I do not know why, but this is my personal experience of the last library purchases with Fastspring).

But if you purchase a product via your credit card (Master Card or Visa Card) you get a new field to insert your VAT number. 
In this case you can subtract the VAT and you will get a VAT-free sum if you own a valid European VAT-ID.

But you will have to pay everything via your credit card.


----------



## AlexanderSchiborr (Aug 23, 2016)

lucky909091 said:


> Alexander:
> you can avoid charging the VAT if you have an European VAT-ID (as you already know).
> 
> "Fastspring" VAT-exclusion does not correspond to "Paypal" payment system (I do not know why, but this is my personal experience of the last library purchases with Fastspring).
> ...



No, my last purchase was with Paypal where I bought soaring strings and I was able to add in the fastspring mask my VAT No. Please read my whole post where you will notice that I tested it with the Soaring strings just 15 minutes ago and it worked still and now: It does not work anymore short after I sent my support ticket to them. 

PS: I have a VAT for years and so I am pretty familiar with that customer fiddle around.


----------



## lucky909091 (Aug 23, 2016)

@Alexander: O.K., this is your experience. 
In my experience, I could not add my VAT-ID when I bought the "Soaring Strings" via Paypal, but this is some months ago.


----------



## Aaron Sapp (Aug 23, 2016)

Hi Alexander,

If you're using PayPal, you'll need to go through the ordering process (including logging in) to reach the 'Complete Order' page which includes an "Update VAT ID" box.

With that said, I do wish Fastspring provided this box earlier in the ordering process (I brought this to their attention back in January after releasing Soaring Strings).

Hope this helps!


----------



## AlexanderSchiborr (Aug 23, 2016)

Aaron Sapp said:


> Hi Alexander,
> 
> If you're using PayPal, you'll need to go through the ordering process (including logging in) to reach the 'Complete Order' page which includes an "Update VAT ID" box.
> 
> ...



Allright, Aaron, thank you for the correspondence, I will try that out.


----------



## Malo (Aug 24, 2016)

mverta said:


> The horns were panned opposite using the same technique; the trombones and tuba were left as-is.


Thank you, Mike! Much appreciated.


----------



## midiman (Aug 24, 2016)

I bought it. Loved soaring strings, and i believe this won't disapoint either. I like a lot this aproach of focusing on a certain style or sound. Much better to do that really well for a specific style, than do a library that covers all styles and techniques but does not shine particularly well on most of what it covers. Like going to a restaurant with few dishes, but they are all fresh and really good, instead of going to one with 1000 dishes on the menu but none of it is great.


----------



## ed buller (Aug 24, 2016)

Such a good Library. Can't stop playing it. The Horns are wonderful. It needs reverb but really just for the tail . The room sound is great . 

E


----------



## Sid Francis (Aug 24, 2016)

MA-Simon said:


> It is not a cure.


But an instant remedy against the symptoms :-(


----------



## micrologus (Aug 27, 2016)

I live outside EU (Switzerland) but Fastspring added anyway the VAT. This is not the case with other shops (Best Service, Amazon, Spitfire etc.).


----------



## Tyderian (Aug 28, 2016)

Loving the library! Here's a brief test of Adventure Brass in an orchestral context:


----------



## SoNowWhat? (Aug 29, 2016)

Nice Demo Tyderian. I enjoyed that.

After much vacillating, like a valve in a trill, decided to purchase at the last minute. Not downloaded yet so, my final verdict still pending. 

While I am really keen to see what Cinematic Studio and Berlin Brass come out with the big wraps on playability have me so intrigued I had to try. Being able to lay down a track quickly without a whole lotta tweaking (wasn't that a Led Zep song?) has to be worth it. I've got to say the demos don't have me absolutely 100% sold on the sound but if the likes of Mike and Botkin are happy with it then, I'm thinking it could be loss of quality through upload that's responsible. 

Time to give this library hell. Tally ho!


----------



## byzantium (Sep 1, 2016)

Finally, a developer (apart from Sample Modelling (perhaps others?)) has delivered a highly playable (non-percussive) virtual instrument where you can play shorts and longs in any combination in real-time within the same musical line. This sounds like this should be a normal part of playing an instrument, but it doesn't appear to be so in the virtual world! (at least as far as I can see). I think this is more like what virtual instruments should be - more like real instruments (where there is only one of them!) and less like a unnatural collection of unconnected separate articulations that have to be laboriously pieced together in non-real-time.

I hope Aaron / Musical Sampling (I think I see where the company name comes from now) (and other developers) keep going with this approach (and perhaps tackle strings again - e.g. in terms of merging shorts and longs into a single instrument). If Musical Sampling can do fast legato in Soaring Strings (why can't many others?), and short/long merging in Adventure Brass, it's very encouraging to think that this type of innovation can be continued. 

Ultimately I don't see why it wouldn't be possible (with enough computing power and improved controller hardware) to develop strings that are playable as both shorts and longs and everything in between from the same instrument, and get away from this whole idea of separate articulations (separate articulations are arguably just a convenience for sample library developers at the moment while the technology and human ingenuity hasn't yet solved the problem) i.e. instead of using separate articulation instruments, where we can produce the different sounds of the instrument by using analog pressure - just like in the real world with real instruments. I realise this is extremely complex, but I think 'articulations' should ideally be more like a continuous morph as determined by how you are playing the virtual instrument (and the problem then becomes a real-time controller design and real-time computation problem) rather than by having to effectively select different distinct instruments to produce different categories of sounds from what was / is originally a single instrument (and more or less preventing playing short and long / different attack notes in real time)

I still feel like a beginner at trying to produce orchestral compositions, I have always found it incredibly unnatural, frustrating, and a total creativity killer, to have to wrestle with the current crop of sample libraries - where it is not possible to play a single line that contains both short and long notes on the same instrument. If you think about this, how bad is this? That's a bit like going in to a music shop, saying to the shop assistant that you'd like to buy a violin (or a trumpet, etc you name it), and being told that have to buy 20 or more separate violins/trumpets, because each instrument can only produce only one length / type of note. And the shop assistant tells you that in order to play a musical line on these instruments, you will have to pick up and play each type of instrument in turn depending on the length and nature of each note that you want in your phrase.

As a consequence of it being far easier to produce continuous staccatos or continuous legatos, do we then tend to get virtual compositions that are composed of such sequences? The alternative to this to me is a tougher, non-flowing process of trying to plan and dissect it all, playing in different note types separately, and laboriously tweaking midi note lengths and CCs afterwards. Seems there is little improvisation / naturalness in the process of creating sounds and lines out of multi-articulation instruments. Personally I am just not good enough / able to play something on a piano and hear how it might sound on another instrument, and/or haven't mastered the chops of articulation switching in real-time (how?), (and even then the articulations don't merge with each other), I find easier (and still hard!) to play the virtual instrument itself. 

I know it is not at all easy to produce virtual instruments, and there are significant technical obstacles to be overcome in terms of both software (amount and speed of computations required, real-time performance) and controller hardware (to allow the player to easily and quickly produce enough inputs that can control note length, type/timbre, attack etc), but I think sample library developers have a long way to go yet (perhaps we should change terminology - i.e. if we were to refer to developers as virtual instrument developers rather than sample library developers... the latter suggests static / distinct recordings). 

I think the virtual instrument industry is not in a good enough state yet where sample library developers can 'just' record different note lengths and timbres, put them all as artificially distinct instruments into a sampler, and require the players themselves to play each different 'articulation' instrument alternately in non-real time and glue it all together themselves and tweak all the parameters afterwards in order to get a good-sounding result. We'll probably never get rid of all articulations because of the sheer complexity (particularly with strings) and limitations of (yet to be developed) real-time controllers, but I think we could surely improve real-time playability within a subset of common or related 'articulations'. Also, I think it may take a virtual instrument developer to team up with a hardware controller developer to make really significant progress. I think perhaps a bit like VR, the software and the controller hardware have to be tackled at the same time. 

For me, at the moment, I think Adventure Brass will pretty much replace Cinebrass Core and Pro for most applications (unfortunately, after shelling out for those not too long ago). (And CSS and Soaring Strings I think will replace most of my other string libraries for most uses, again unfortunately for the same reason). 

With Adventure Brass, with very good mod wheel technique it is possible to play softly and even to produce swells from quiet. Alas, I didn't go for the intro price originally as I thought well I have cinebrass and it sounds great (and it still 'sounds' great, it is just not playable to produce lines with mixed note lengths), but I changed my mind and I'm glad I did. I purchased AB only a few hours after it reverted back to full price which cost me €70-odd extra, but I don't regret it, it's just so playable. (I should have gone with Mike Verta's recommendations straight away. And as he says, its not just the sound, it's what you can get out of the instrument (and more easily) that is a big factor). I hope developers take a note out of Aaron's book and start innovating like this, and I hope Aaron continues even further down this route. It would be good to encourage them. Adventure Brass needs its CPU spikes fixing for Logic, but it reminds me of where it seems to me we should be going with virtual instruments - to be more like real instruments! 

Thanks if you got to the end!


----------



## byzantium (Sep 1, 2016)

Also seems to layer nicely with Sample Modelling trumpet and trombone (I don't have SM french horn, tuba).


----------



## procreative (Sep 1, 2016)

I have this and cannot fault the concept. 

But for the sake of fairness there are several other libraries that use velocity splits to trigger articulations. So you can get close to this by say using lower velocities to trigger sustain and higher velocity to trigger staccato.

Its not as good as this library as you need to adapt your playing more but it also works.

And using Tack's excellent script for Kontakt you could set up routings for any other library.


----------



## byzantium (Sep 1, 2016)

Thanks very much procreative for the reply and for the extra info. As far as I know, the only library I have that has the built-in ability to be configured to allow velocity to trigger different articulations is Cinebrass, and it is indeed a good idea to provide this, as it does / can make it more playable. 

However even using this feature, I still find Cinebrass hard to play and to get the articulations to join up, e.g. when you play a short note it plays at a pre-determined fixed note length, and it is difficult to get the volume/timbre of say a triggered staccato to line up with the volume/timbre of a long / legato articulation that you may might want to follow it with (and vice versa). I think the Adventure Brass concept is a better idea as it seems to be a continuous modwheel-controlled stream of audio rather than separately triggered samples for different note lengths / types. 

Thanks for the info re scripts, I noted some posts about a script for CSS articulation switching on another thread so maybe I should look in to that, thank you. 

In general I think it would be good if developers spent more effort on playability and started to bring in easier ways to transition in real-time between different note lengths and types within the same note if you know what I mean. For example if the mod wheel is high at a note trigger, it will give you a fast attack, if the mod wheel is low, you can determine your own attack, and with all notes perhaps the player could have control over when the note ends via they key release, and you are not relying on a pre-selected staccato length or long/legato articulation - much as Adventure Brass seems to do. 

Of course, this is all more easily said than done, but still I would love to see more effort being put in by developers into playability and programming/scripting rather than into sounds alone. For example, I have several 8dio products that have some gorgeous underlying samples and sounds, but for me I find them almost impossible to play, because of wildly inconsistent panning and velocity responses (and slow legato transitions) across notes (this being a general point about more attention needed on programming for playability, as well as more programming attention needed on articulation merging (also for playability).


----------



## mickeyl (Sep 1, 2016)

byzantium said:


> For example, I have several 8dio products that have some gorgeous underlying samples and sounds, but for me I find them almost impossible to play, because of wildly inconsistent panning and velocity responses (and slow legato transitions) across notes (this being a general point about more attention needed on programming for playability, as well as more programming attention needed on articulation merging (also for playability).



Fully agreed. This is something 8dio _has_ to adress when going forward. These days, tone alone is not it.


----------



## procreative (Sep 1, 2016)

byzantium said:


> Thanks very much procreative for the reply and for the extra info. As far as I know, the only library I have that has the built-in ability to be configured to allow velocity to trigger different articulations is Cinebrass, and it is indeed a good idea to provide this, as it does / can make it more playable.
> 
> However even using this feature, I still find Cinebrass hard to play and to get the articulations to join up, e.g. when you play a short note it plays at a pre-determined fixed note length, and it is difficult to get the volume/timbre of say a triggered staccato to line up with the volume/timbre of a long / legato articulation that you may might want to follow it with (and vice versa). I think the Adventure Brass concept is a better idea as it seems to be a continuous modwheel-controlled stream of audio rather than separately triggered samples for different note lengths / types.
> 
> ...



I did not want to name other products as this is a Commercial thread for Adventure Brass.

There are ways in many of the newer libraries to trigger based on velocity. This comes close to this. The other way is to overlay a staccato sample on a Sustain or Marcato patch.

However after playing with this, it simply works and works well. Not so sure this can work so well for Strings as the attacks are different. But maybe Musical Sampling could apply this to other instrument sections?...

PS I am running this in Logic with no issues with CPU overload (so far), despite having CPU/Audio issues previously mainly with East West HWS.


----------



## toddkedwards (Nov 14, 2016)

If you own Adventure Brass, make sure you check your email. Adventure Brass has been updated to 1.1.

New updates:


Adventure and Majestic Patches are now up to 2.5x more efficient with polyphony than original versions.
Included LITE patches of each instrument, which deactivates the release triggers and cuts down the overall polyphony count up to an additional 33% with Adventure, Majestic and Sustain patches.
Improved performace with Kontakt AU in Logic.


----------



## byzantium (Nov 14, 2016)

Just in case anyone has similar trouble to me with Connect on the AB 1.1. update - Connect downloaded the files for me but wouldn't install them (may be permissions related I don't know). I expanded the files manually (part 1 expands the other numbered parts but not the resources or instruments rars - if the latter expand to a differently named folders you will need to move their contents so that everything resides under the 'Adventure Brass 1.1' folder, in the usual/common Kontakt folder/file structure. Looks like everything you need is under the 1.1. folder (i.e. the update is not an adjunct/insert to the original 1.0 product / folder structure, it is a new separate product/installation.


----------



## Polarity (May 4, 2017)

Please someone can tel me if inside Adventure Brass is it possible to assign the Keyswitches to different notes than the default ones?

Otherwise if one wants to play all the 4 sections together (for ideas sketching) could be a mess: playing the Trumpets high notes trigger Tuba's keyswitches, right?
And that I'm sure gives a lot of problems with stuttering samples (as stated in the walkthrough to not change keyswitches during playing) and of course changes into another patch than the Adventure one.
The same I guess with playing Trombones notes where Horns or Trumpets keyswitches are.
Anyone can enlight me, please?


----------

